# Opera in Britain (i.e. not London)



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's often said that to understand Great Britain you first need to know that there are two regions: London, and not London. In that spirit I'll start the _Not London_ thread.

There are 3 state supported regional opera companies.

*Opera North*, based in Leeds, Yorkshire. They tour most of their work to Manchester, Newcastle, Nottingham. They have their own Victorian era building, more like a typical British theatre than an opera house. It is sublet to any number of other events (plays, musicals, comedians) when Opera North aren't there.

*Welsh National Opera* is based in Cardiff. They tour to Swansea & Llandudno in Wales, Southampton, Bristol, Birmingham and Milton Keynes in England. They operate from an iconic new theatre in Cardiff, which is often featured in the Dr Who TV series.

*Scottish Opera* is based in Glasgow. They tour to other cities in Scotland - Edinburgh, Aberdeen and Inverness. Their 'opera house', is much like Opera North's - a multi-purpose Victorian-era theatre. It's their home, but as with the others above, other less cultured activities take place when the company is elsewhere.

There are a few touring companies, such as English Touring Opera and Glyndebourne Touring Opera, as well as notable music colleges in Manchester and Glasgow that greatly add to the opera offering in Britain. There also seems to be a Russian opera company on a never-ending tour of the UK. Cynicism aside, they get good reviews, and visit many places that the aforementioned don't.

In addition to the above England has, according to operabase, the largest summer festival season, headed by Glyndebourne of course. Many are based in country houses, and some have followed the Glyndebourne model, building their own theatres and putting on a full summer season, even Ring Cycles. I'm disappointed that many of these are going the posh Glyndebourne black-tie route, which does little to dispel the view that opera is just for the upper classes.
http://www.operabase.com/festival/uk/en

A notable summer festival is Buxton (south of Manchester), a wide ranging arts festival in a lovely town, which maintains opera as its focal point.

Hopefully our other UK members can flesh out this thread. I'll post the 'big 3' seasons as they become available.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Nifty. I've been to Yorkshire a bunch of times but had no idea Leeds had an opera company.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

gardibolt said:


> Nifty. I've been to Yorkshire a bunch of times but had no idea Leeds had an opera company.


Of the three, it's my favourite. Generally more creative and dynamic. I'll certainly be there for The Snow Maiden next season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

I've lived in England all my life and never knew there was anywhere else except London.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

dogen said:


> I've lived in England all my life and never knew there was anywhere else except London.


I hope you get a chance to visit the region of 'Not London'. Some say it's where (in parts) the authentic and traditional England still exists.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

There's London, Not London and Not England, of course.

I've seen-heard Scottish Opera a couple of times in Aberdeen and Glasgow, but I've seen more of Opera North in the past 25 years, always in Manchester / Salford. They sound good to me, but I'm only an occasional opera-goer so I'm not really able to compare or judge.

I did propose to take both of my adult children to see a Wagner opera at the Lowry a few of years ago but chickened out when I realised that whatever I chose it was 4 hours long. That's how clued up I was / am about opera :lol:.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

TurnaboutVox said:


> There's London, Not London and Not England, of course.


Yeah, I know. I live in the Highlands mostly. I was trying not to burden and confuse non-Brits with our complicated history and political setup.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ah, so 'Malta' is to throw us off the scent, then?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ah, so 'Malta' is to throw us off the scent, then?


Not at all  I'm Maltese/Scottish, by birth, ancestry and current living locations. On Saturday it will be set to Inverness again.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Excellent idea.

Birmingham is (allegedly?) England's second city, but it doesn't have a strong Operatic tradition.

I suspect the reason this company survives is due to it seemingly being built around Graham Vick. IN 2010 I saw their Otello and it was truly wonderful. Held in a bitterly cold warehouse with no real sets ,the action continually moved amongst the audience. I am curious to see something else.

https://www.birminghamopera.org.uk/

WNO used to tour to Birmingham - I saw Tosca and Nottingham(?), Don Carlo. I think they also go to Plymouth?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

dogen said:


> I've lived in England all my life and never knew there was anywhere else except London.


Tch, tch, London _is _England...or is it the other way around? I live in Greater London...just about 320 miles from Westminster.

Wherever it is, to get to see opera, you need to journey 100 miles north or 120 south east to get anywhere to see opera in a home venue ( I don't count the odd touring show in Newcastle!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Buxton Festival is great and it combines opera and literary events. A couple of years ago, I went for a whole week and saw _La finta giardiniera_, _Ottone In Villa_, and a double bill of _La Colombe_ and _La princesse jaune_. Saw a talk by Sir Roger Parker and a discussion on 'Literary Britten'. My main reason for going was to see Britten's _The Church Parables_ which were staged in Buxton's St John the Baptist Church.

2016 Festival programme


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

sospiro said:


> The Buxton Festival is great and it combines opera and literary events. A couple of years ago, I went for a whole week and saw _La finta giardiniera_, _Ottone In Villa_, and a double bill of _La Colombe_ and _La princesse jaune_. Saw a talk by Sir Roger Parker and a discussion on 'Literary Britten'. My main reason for going was to see Britten's _The Church Parables_ which were staged in Buxton's St John the Baptist Church.
> 
> 2016 Festival programme


That's quite an interesting programme, Ann. I might be tempted down for one or two of the non-opera concerts. Buxton is on the other end of a direct train-line from here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> That's quite an interesting programme, Ann. I might be tempted down for one or two of the non-opera concerts. Buxton is on the other end of a direct train-line from here.


Plus, of course, being a small town it's right next to the Buxton brewery Tap House!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> It's often said that to understand Great Britain you first need to know that there are two regions: London, and not London. In that spirit I'll start the _Not London_ thread.
> 
> There are 3 state supported regional opera companies.
> 
> ...


:tiphat:

Great post.

Opera North's 2016/17 season (hope you don't mind my posting it)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

dogen said:


> Plus, of course, being a small town it's right next to the Buxton brewery Tap House!


It also has free water.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Iford Arts Festival and more information here.

Opera is staged in a cloister and the performance area is tiny.









I saw _Acis and Galatea_ a few years ago and it was thrilling as you're so close to the singers.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Glyndebourne 2017.

Interview with Sebastian Schwarz, Glyndebourne's new General Director. What a cool guy and I look forward to 2019 when we see his own ideas for the first time.

_"Opera must never offend just for effect ..."_ - Amen to that.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

That season looks fantastic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> That season looks fantastic.


As always, time and money 
(my problem, buying to much CD'S / DVD'S )


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

From Garsington to Grimsby. Super idea, I wish there was a free screening near me.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Scottish Opera's new season.
Hardly thrilling but Pelleas and Melisande and Bluebeard might be worth catching. Likewise The Trial by Philip Glass... maybe.

The annoyance is that they play and tour 1 opera at a time. It used to be 2 or 3. And of course, there's the gaps where they disappear for a month or two. So much for being a full time company.

October 2016
Wed 12 Oct The Marriage of Figaro Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Fri 14 Oct The Marriage of Figaro Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Sun 16 Oct The Marriage of Figaro Theatre Royal Glasgow 4.00pm
Tue 18 Oct The Marriage of Figaro Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Thu 20 Oct The Marriage of Figaro Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Sat 22 Oct The Marriage of Figaro Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Thu 27 Oct The Marriage of Figaro His Majesty’s Theatre Aberdeen 7.15pm
Sat 29 Oct The Marriage of Figaro His Majesty’s Theatre Aberdeen 7.15pm

November 2016
Tue 01 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Eden Court Inverness 7.15pm
Thu 03 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Eden Court Inverness 7.15pm
Sat 05 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Eden Court Inverness 7.15pm
Wed 09 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Fri 11 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Sun 13 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Festival Theatre Edinburgh 4.00pm
Thu 17 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Sat 19 Nov The Marriage of Figaro Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm

January 2017
Tue 24 Jan The Trial Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Thu 26 Jan The Trial Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Sat 28 Jan The Trial Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm

February 2017
Fri 03 Feb The Trial King's Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Sat 04 Feb The Trial King's Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Thu 23 Feb Pelléas and Mélisande Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Sun 26 Feb Pelléas and Mélisande Theatre Royal Glasgow 4.00pm

March 2017
Wed 01 Mar Pelléas and Mélisande Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Sat 04 Mar Pelléas and Mélisande Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Tue 07 Mar Pelléas and Mélisande Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Thu 09 Mar Pelléas and Mélisande Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Sat 11 Mar Pelléas and Mélisande Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Tue 28 Mar Bluebeard's Castle & The 8th Door Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Thu 30 Mar Bluebeard's Castle & The 8th Door Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm

April 2017
Sat 01 Apr Bluebeard's Castle & The 8th Door Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Wed 05 Apr Bluebeard's Castle & The 8th Door Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15p
Sat 08 Apr Bluebeard's Castle & The 8th Door Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm

May 2017
Tue 09 May La bohème Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Fri 12 May La bohème Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Sun 14 May La bohème Theatre Royal Glasgow 4.00pm
Tue 16 May La bohème Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Thu 18 May La bohème Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Sat 20 May La bohème Theatre Royal Glasgow 7.15pm
Thu 25 May La bohème His Majesty’s Theatre Aberdeen 7.15pm
Sat 27 May La bohème His Majesty’s Theatre Aberdeen 7.15pm
Wed 31 May La bohème Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm

June 2017
Sun 04 Jun La bohème Festival Theatre Edinburgh 4.00pm
Tue 06 Jun La bohème Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Thu 08 Jun La bohème Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Sat 10 Jun La bohème Festival Theatre Edinburgh 7.15pm
Tue 13 Jun La bohème Eden Court Inverness 7.15pm
Thu 15 Jun La bohème Eden Court Inverness 7.15pm
Sat 17 Jun La bohème Eden Court Inverness 7.15pm


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Don Fatale said:


> Scottish Opera's new season.
> Hardly thrilling but Pelleas and Melisande and Bluebeard might be worth catching. Likewise The Trial by Philip Glass... maybe.
> 
> The annoyance is that they play and tour 1 opera at a time. It used to be 2 or 3. And of course, there's the gaps where they disappear for a month or two. So much for being a full time company.
> ...


That's... uninspiring. So Aberdeen gets Figaro and La Boheme. Last time they did Figaro was only 5-6 years ago? I may see if I can get cheap tickets to la Boheme through work, but having seen it at La Scala last year, I can't imagine HMT will compare :lol:

May trek down to Glasgow for Pelleas and Melisande though


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

AndyS said:


> That's... uninspiring. So Aberdeen gets Figaro and La Boheme. Last time they did Figaro was only 5-6 years ago? I may see if I can get cheap tickets to la Boheme through work, but having seen it at La Scala last year, I can't imagine HMT will compare :lol:
> 
> May trek down to Glasgow for Pelleas and Melisande though


In six yers new opera fans have appeared that wants to see Figaro. As you see they also stage some operas that are not that common.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

AndyS said:


> That's... uninspiring. So Aberdeen gets Figaro and La Boheme. Last time they did Figaro was only 5-6 years ago? I may see if I can get cheap tickets to la Boheme through work, but having seen it at La Scala last year, I can't imagine HMT will compare :lol:
> 
> May trek down to Glasgow for Pelleas and Melisande though


Inverness and the Highlands gets just two operas! It's no way to build a future audience.


----------

